# Non-Canadian Residents Outdoors Card - Effect January 1, 2009



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

New this year - an Outdoors Card for non-Canadian Residents and will cost you $9. It is NOT a fishing licence. You must purchase a non-Canadian outdoors card before you can purchase a non-residence fishing license. 

The Non-Canadian Residents Outdoors Card must be carried with you at all times along with your Non-Residence fishing license.

A Non-Residence Sport Fishing License Tag is $68 this year.

You can find more information regarding Non-residence fishing regs and license options here: 
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165336.html


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. I had heard about this, but had forgotten.
They should just up the price of the license if they need more money. Why complicate things?

Brian


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

triton175 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I had heard about this, but had forgotten.
> They should just up the price of the license if they need more money. Why complicate things?
> 
> Brian


Yeah, I know what your saying Brian. That was my first thought as well.

The Outdoors Card is used to assign a unique id number for you. In the future (hopefully by 2010) Non-residents can logon to a website and order new, lost or stolen license online by using your unique outdoors card number. 
http://outdoorscard.mnr.gov.on.ca/english/oc_initial.asp?tid=0

I believe the outdoors card is good for three years and Ontario residents already use this system. They just extended it to non-residents. It also pertains to hunting.

You can order you outdoors card at the same time you order your fishing license by phone. 1-800-667-1940


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Its turning into a PSL (personal seat license) for fishing...I can't wait. I sure Ohio will be doing the same to raise more money since its not a tax............RIGHT


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

While it's all red tape, I don't mind paying my FAIR share to preserve the fishing in Ontario and police it for the dishonest ones. As long as I can buy a license easily from my computer, I'm happy. The 1/2 hour it takes to get a license while gazing out at a beautiful lake in Canada kills me. Wish I could get a discount in a 3 or 5 year or even liftetimes tag (at discount) and be done with it. I guess the card will allow you to more quickly get a fishing license at the general store in some tiny town.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

And while we're at it, lets not forget our passports for this year. I might be mistaken but I think all Canadian residents are required to have a outdoors card and have been for quite some time.


Rob


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember this guys, that card is a lifetime card. You pay once and keep it forever. ( well so far anyway)just like the card you have to get for a Michigan licenses. I don't have a problem with it as it all will be going to the Ministry of wildlife. If I can buy my canadian licenses on line I'd be real happy to pay the additional $9.00.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Rob said:


> And while we're at it, lets not forget our passports for this year. I might be mistaken but I think all Canadian residents are required to have a outdoors card and have been for quite some time.


Yes - Ontario residents have been required to obtain an outdoor card to purchase a fishing or hunting licence since 1993.




DaleM said:


> Remember this guys, that card is a lifetime card. You pay once and keep it forever. ( well so far anyway)just like the card you have to get for a Michigan licenses. I don't have a problem with it as it all will be going to the Ministry of wildlife. If I can buy my canadian licenses on line I'd be real happy to pay the additional $9.00.



The outdoor card is only good for 3 years. Just got mine today along with some info about the card. They are expecting to fully automate the online system by 2010. Until then you'll have to call 1-800-667-1940 or purchase an outdoor card and fishing license in Ontario.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Yankee.. Caught wind of this possibly happening last year.
Just ordered my Lic. and card this morning.
Only one trip to the North for me this year. Had some cut backs at work. 10% pay cut put a hurting on Canada for me ..Thank God I'm still working. 

Planning my Yearly Trent river/Rice lake trip. Count downs on 139 days left. Wish i could go back to Georgian Bay also. Moneys just to tight 

Wheres your Adventures got you heading this year ?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on this Yankee!! The rules seem to always be changing either in their form or at least in their deadlines so up-to-date info is very helpful.

I only make one trip a year so I buy the 8 day conservation tag at right around $25. The $9 card cost spread over 3 years is still not much increase. On top of that it is really not that expensive for their tags so it is not that big of a deal to me other than the possible hassle of more paperwork.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

A little good news : Our Dollar is gaining ground this year ..Was up to 26%..I paid for our cottage early just in case it goes down again . 

Can only remember a few years our dollar was worth less.. Most were 25/30 years ago and last year..


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Thanks for the info Yankee.. Caught wind of this possibly happening last year.
> Just ordered my Lic. and card this morning.
> Only one trip to the North for me this year. Had some cut backs at work. 10% pay cut put a hurting on Canada for me ..Thank God I'm still working.
> 
> ...


Im sorry to hear that Mike. Things are tough all over thats for sure. It is a good thing to still be working in todays economy. Thats a good attitude to have - hopefully the dollar exchange will stay high and the gas prices down. Smart move on the early cottage payment.

Ill be back up on the Montreal river this spring. I also have trips planned for perch and whitefish on Simcoe. Pike in Muskoka and for sure some muskie trips. Probably some salmon too. But my company has me traveling to Texas and Michigan including Europe this year so its a bit of a problem planning a trip sometimes.



bkr43050 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this Yankee!! The rules seem to always be changing either in their form or at least in their deadlines so up-to-date info is very helpful.
> 
> I only make one trip a year so I buy the 8 day conservation tag at right around $25. The $9 card cost spread over 3 years is still not much increase. On top of that it is really not that expensive for their tags so it is not that big of a deal to me other than the possible hassle of more paperwork.


Yep, youre right  not that much more money really. The rules change every year it seems. It pays to read the regs before heading up. 



ohiojmj said:


> While it's all red tape, I don't mind paying my FAIR share to preserve the fishing in Ontario and police it for the dishonest ones. As long as I can buy a license easily from my computer, I'm happy. The 1/2 hour it takes to get a license while gazing out at a beautiful lake in Canada kills me. Wish I could get a discount in a 3 or 5 year or even liftetimes tag (at discount) and be done with it. I guess the card will allow you to more quickly get a fishing license at the general store in some tiny town.


I could agree with you more, waiting to get a license is a pain. It sure will be worth it if the online works out.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I am taking my first trip to Canada in 23 years in about five weeks. Can I order my license and outdoors card by phone for my specific week ahead of time. I am just looking at an eight day conservation license.


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm not so sure I understand their regulation. It says non-Canadian resident, not just a non-resident. There is a difference. I haven't read everything yet, but all I keep seeing is that a non-Canadian resident must have one.

Either way, I don't mind paying. I only buy a conservation license each year, and it's a bargain for the beauty and fishing that Ontario offers.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

redhawk fisherman said:


> I am taking my first trip to Canada in 23 years in about five weeks. Can I order my license and outdoors card by phone for my specific week ahead of time. I am just looking at an eight day conservation license.


Yes - you can.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

triton175 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I had heard about this, but had forgotten.
> They should just up the price of the license if they need more money. Why complicate things?
> 
> Brian


Just like a Sportsmans card in Michigain!


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

My outdoor card just arrived in the mail. I called it in by phone and it just took about three weeks to process. 
Now waiting for the Passport Card and I'll be all set.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have normally just purchased my fishing license at the local store that we stay close to when we arrive at the start of our week long trip. Can the outdoor card be purchased then or will I need to have it ahead of time? I can not believe that they will refuse a fishing license to individuals that have not obtained their ahead of time, right? 

I will probably go ahead and get my here soon via phone as others have but my father-in-law always goes up as well and I wil need to make sure he knows the scoop as well.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Good question Brian. I'll e mail a buddy up there. I ordered mine by phone also. Got my fishing license and a receipt for the card. Still have not got my card ,but they said the receipt would serve as the card..Thinking of that i better call myself its been two months. I'll ask your quesion.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok Brian

Just called the Dept of Ministries. You can buy the card ANYWHERE they sell licenses. The number is 1-800-667-1940 If you have any questions 


Tredder
Cool you got your card already I ordered mine 2 or 2 1/2 months ago. Got my license but no outdoors card. I just called them back They told me by mid summer or the end of the year. The colored copy recpt. would serve as the card until it arrives.


----------



## temagami5 (Jul 13, 2006)

You can still purchase your license and the outdoor card at your local store, that's what I did, the reciept from the outdoor card is your temporary, then they will mail it too you...I'm still waiting for mine from our icefishing trip back in Jan. ouch ! The new outdoor card is supose to speed up the process...
Can't imagine there needs to be any improvement ???? how cares though , as long as they let me come up to their beautiful lakes, wet a line, hear the loons.....
good fishin eh !


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mike! My father-in-law will most likely wait until he gets up there as he is not online and hates phones.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

No problem Buddy..I understand!!!! My Dad was the same way. Had to be in person. We would stop at the same place yr after yr for his license..Think that was part of his enjoyment of the trip...


----------

